# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  2010-ta viti i TIgrit

## Brari

Tigri, kjo kafshe e bukur e krenare.. po rrallohet..
Mafia po e genocidon.. barbarisht..
Bota e qytetaruar.. e ka shpallur kte vit si vit i alarmit  per mbrotjen e Tigrit nga vrasesit e shumte  si ne Afrike e sidomos ne AZi.

Cfar mund te bejme..

Po dicka po..
Te mos u a blejme Mafies veshjet e zbukurimet qe jan prodhuar nga kafshet e gjora te pa mbrojtura..
si psh kepuce e pelice  krehera e bizhu etjetj.. qe vijne nga shfytezimi i i ketyre kafsheve te rralla sikurse Tigri Elefanti apo kastoret etjetjetjetj..
Ka mbetur ne Shqiperi ndonje kafsh e Eger?

A nuk do ishte mire qe Karaburuni te ruhet fanatikisht  bashk me LLogara e  rrethina.. si park Kombetar ku te blihen e hidhen aty kaproj e ujq e arij e tjera kafshe qe  mund te ushqehen e  shtohen.. ne ate zone..
Por dhe ne zona tjera..

Kemi dhe nji zog ne flamur.. por me cduken bathet.. se bi.thet na jan zbulie me kohe.. mercedesi e celulari do jen neser flamuri ynë..







..

----------


## genti1972

A nuk do ishte mire qe Karaburuni te ruhet fanatikisht  bashk me LLogara e  rrethina.. si park Kombetar ku te blihen e hidhen aty kaproj e ujq e arij e tjera kafshe qe  mund te ushqehen e  shtohen.. ne ate zone..
Por dhe ne zona tjera..


jam sh dakort me ty per mbrojtjen e kafsheve te egra ( pervec atyre qe kemi ne parlament )...per karaburunin do ishte me mire tu benin plazhe qe te sillnim sa me shume valute ne shqiperi ....kemi male me shumice per te grumbullu kafshet e egra por fatkeqesisht i kemi ne mes te  TIRANES  ....

----------

